# Anubis themed Rubric CSM



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A simple kitbash, these were made using the normal plastic csm kit as well as Anubis heads and Sorcerer shoulder guards from Puppetswar. A project for my brother, they've turned out pretty well and should paint up nicely. 



















I haven't done the sorcerer yet, but I figure I can get parts for him out of the normal kit itself. The Tzeentch champion head and the Tzeentch shoulder guard should go with the Sorcerer shoulder guard well enough and will distinguish him from the jackal headed members of his squad.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

very cool. a nice twist from the old "high helmet" usual.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Those look pretty good. 

I think they'd work better with more additional parts. Just the head and shoulder seems insufficient.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Those look pretty good.
> 
> I think they'd work better with more additional parts. Just the head and shoulder seems insufficient.


i second that. some nice scrolls and tzeentch symbols might go a long way into "thousand sonning" those marines.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

PuppetsWar do quality work. These look great. Considering the range of heads they do, it would be a great way to differentiate between squads, different heads on each squad.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

I like it, I'm a fan of the TS but not a fan of the helmets on the rubric marine kits. How are you planning on painting these; in the traditional blue and gold/yellow or you thinking something else? Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Gorthol said:


> I like it, I'm a fan of the TS but not a fan of the helmets on the rubric marine kits. How are you planning on painting these; in the traditional blue and gold/yellow or you thinking something else? Looking forward to seeing more


Sorry I missed this comment before. Chances are they'll be painted in the colours of the Thousand Sons for the sake of theme and simplicity, but I do fully intend to add my own flair to it. The problem my brother and I both have though is a short attention span for these projects, and as such we both tend to jump from one interest to the next and back again later on. 

I actually do feel keen to do some painting on these guys soon though, so I'll see him about getting one or both of the squads I've built and working out a scheme. :good:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I love it! Interestingly I think the thousand sons are pretty similar in color to many depictions of Anubis anyway


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've made a start.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> I've made a start.











Just fooling around 
Im waiting for the final product. so far so good.
You gave them Ultramarine blue and then a wash, right?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

neferhet said:


> You gave them Ultramarine blue and then a wash, right?


Caledor Sky, then a drybrush of Temple Guard Blue. The parts that will be gold I am first painting silver since the whole thing will be given a Sepia shade.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well it isn't DaVinci but these are coming up pretty well. 










The silver was given two shades of Sepia to deepen the gold, and the blue armour was left with one. It gave it pretty much the exact colour I was after. :good:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking great mate!


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Figures they come out with plastic rubric marines after all this. :laugh:


----------

